# Silly "we're a good match" moments



## Sad_in_NY

Folks 

Give me your earliest, silly indication that you and your significant other were good matches.

For us, it was our 1st date (which I didn't know was a date, but that's a different story) and we ordered Buffalo Wings and she preferred the drumbsticks and I preferred the wings. I found the perfect wing-eating companion!


----------



## Leahdorus

We both were born on the same day, same year.


----------



## Sad_in_NY

Leahdorus said:


> We both were born on the same day, same year.



I just found out that my boss and his wife are born on the same day, same year too!


----------



## Crypsys

Sad_in_NY, it's a funny one, but after we were dating for a while, we were about to get intimate for the first time. She reached down to about my mid-thigh I saw a glimmer in her eye and she said "I can't find it.". I said "Of course you can't, you have to up a bit higher". And she laughed with the little imp laugh I love and said "Wow, if you don't go down that far, I'm not so sure I even want to try going digging around". At that point, I knew she was someone special. 





Leahdorus said:


> We both were born on the same day, same year.


Okay, not to derail the thread, but is your username based from the band Leiahdorus (great band btw)?


----------



## Leahdorus

Crypsys said:


> Okay, not to derail the thread, but is your username based from the band Leiahdorus (great band btw)?


Yes! Good catch. You are the ONLY one who has made that connection. They are good, aren't they? :smthumbup:


----------



## cherrypie18

We just clicked. We had an amazing conversation which lasted hours and had a lot in common, or so it seemed.


----------



## Affaircare

OH MY STARS! Where to begin?

We both were late nighters on a forum so just to start with we were up at that same time and interested in that topic! (Infidelity by the way...we were learning back then  ). Then he had a very unusual name and I asked him what it meant, and it had to do with one of my favorite people in the bible so I knew it. 

We both LOVE music and movies to the point of silliness, and we both love to write. We both love Monty Python kind of humor. We both love football and pretty much live for football season. We've read all the same sci-fi books and were both DND geeks in high school. I can't think of one silly "we're a good match" moment because we just enjoy so much alike--in a way it's like being with a male version of myself! LOL :lol: I love me!


----------



## Crypsys

Leahdorus said:


> Yes! Good catch. You are the ONLY one who has made that connection. They are good, aren't they? :smthumbup:


Oh yeah, Wake is one of "our" songs. My wife isn't big into electronica (I am a electronica fiend). But that song touches her and it's one that is always on our shuffle in our bedroom. I know it's a kind of melancholy song, but we both choose to put a positive spin on it. That's the beautiful thing about music, it can mean so many different things to different people.


----------



## foxy

The first time we kissed I had a orgasm, nothing like that have ever happened to me before so I know we were sexually compatible. 
After two weeks of dating talking till 3 in the morning every night I was in love. 
After a month of dating I told him I loved him, he told me tings are moving to fast and he wants to break up. 
I spent the next month crying constantly the only guy I have ever cried about after a breakup, but after a month he phoned me told me he wants to see me again told me he loved me to.


----------



## Mandia99508

foxy said:


> The first time we kissed I had a orgasm, nothing like that have ever happened to me before so I know we were sexually compatible.


My husband kissed me for the first time outside of cafe in the parking lot. My knees got weak and I nearly fell over. He was also my first orgasm, but not my first intercourse experience.


----------



## rainbows

Holey moley I'd love to have an orgasm from kissing.

I knew he was the one when he started talking about d and d and was getting super excited about it. I knew he'd accept my nerdness when it comes to Harry Potter. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liam_680

The first few times I was with my couple ( we were just acquaintances back then ) My couple was very affectionate and did everything that I said which I thought was very sweet, I was very bossy back then but when we became together, my couple started to take control and I seem to be more submissive.. strange but it works, we've been together for more than a year now and still getting stronger.


----------



## Mary1974

We could barely understand each other (he spoke Spanish, I spoke English) and he kept taking phrases and snippets out of 80s songs to communicate with me. That's how he had learned most of his English. Halfway through dinner he said, "I don't drink coffee, I drink tea my dear," and I realized what he was doing and I couldn't stop laughing. The best laughs I've ever had in my life are with him. He sees the world in the same wacky way I do.


----------



## greenpearl

I like western culture. My husband likes eastern culture. I'm from China. My husband is from Canada. Neither of us are social butterflies, so we can only talk to each other. We love talking to each other, since there is a lot to talk about. Work, life, culture, politics, etc.etc. I want more sex than average women. He wants less sex than average men. We really match in bed. He is considerate of my needs. I am understanding of his thinking. We really really love each other!!!!!!


----------



## swedish

I met my h in an online dating site and in the profile you set up for yourself you were asked to put a question out there that you wanted answered. Most were 'What is your profession?' 'How do you feel about kids?' etc. and my h's said 'If you had to dress up like a clown right now, what would you pull out of your closet and put on?'....cracked me up....and the scariest part is my response 'I would put on the clown suit and rainbow wig that are hanging in my closet'....(was a volunteer clown for my son's school fun fair!)


----------



## Amplexor

Sounds like you two are a couple of clowns. :smthumbup:


----------



## swedish

ooops, I let our secret clown club out of the bag!


----------



## mommyof31982

Sad_in_NY said:


> Folks
> 
> Give me your earliest, silly indication that you and your significant other were good matches.
> 
> For us, it was our 1st date (which I didn't know was a date, but that's a different story) and we ordered Buffalo Wings and she preferred the drumbsticks and I preferred the wings. I found the perfect wing-eating companion!


my husband and I share that EXACT same scenario..not the first date but I like the drums and he likes the flappers


----------



## mommyof31982

we have had lots of those and the one I am going to share isnt an "early one" but funny none the less and it made me love my man even more. When I met my H I was a 6 months sober and had put on a few lbs from not doin speed every day. A year into our relationship my weight and metabolism had evened back out to my usual range (like 112), we were packing to move into our first home and he came to a pair of my "fat pants" , actually the pants i had worn on our first date( LOL) and said somethin to the effect of "holy $hit, are these your sisters" I couldnt help but smile, and told him which pants they were.....how awesome that he never noticed I was such a chunky monkey. LOL


----------



## Pandakiss

i am a possitive and hes a negative i always say we are twin we agree on nothing and everything at the same time i like sweet he likes savory i guess not a funny story
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

The funniest thing I can think of -but this was in the past 6 months >>> We were in the midst of a fight , always of my making - naked (I highly recommend shedding clothes for conflict) - I was on top of him- our bodies not touching at this point. I have this "thing" about wanting him to be more aggressive in Bed, so I was aggressively telling him what I want him to do to me, I had him pinned down, I really was mad , maybe even some glaring going on, a moment of silence & he says to me with a sly chuckle "Your're not going to like this , but you're turning me on". I pressed up against him & mmmmmm.  Really a defining moment, can anything be more Backwards than this! My madness flew, I suddenly felt like a little girl in the candy store, we started laughing like crazy. 

My oh so Passive husband & myself. It works for us in some of the silliest ways.

Thinking of earlier times, not a silly moment, but a "Heaven IS speaking to us" moment >>> on the very morning of our Wedding Day (we lived together a few months while planning) we got up & walked out side together & across our country yard, seen 3 albino deer standing there. We have seen them occasionally by themselves but never 3 at a time, I walked slowly away to get my camera, they remained long enough for me to snap a picture . I WISH I could find it now, as many would not believe this, I remember when we developed it -it looked like 3 dogs off in the distance, I am not sure I even kept it (I am pathetically particular about my photography & have thrown many bad 35mm pics away over the years -but how could I have been so stupid!!!!!). :slap:

Me & him KNOW what we saw, how truly rare in life to even see 1 Albino deer, let alone 3 on the very morning of your Wedding Day!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

This may sound silly, but I knew he was "the one" when I quit thinking about my first love. I had never stopped thinking about him, even during my first marriage - so I knew when I stopped and could only think about this new guy "my hubby" that he was "the one."

25 years later I still think he's "the one." Of course we have had our issues and continue to have them, like any couple - but I would marry him again, even knowing what I know now.

He is still "the one" for me.


----------



## Threetimesalady

We met at a beer bar when I was 19...It was the social gathering place for kids out of high school in our city...It was on the lake and every Friday and Saturday night they had a band...He was home on leave from the Navy...He asked me to dance and it went on all night...We couldn't take our eyes off each other...Went out in the car and made out for an hour...Everything was right...Just like this was an intended destiny from the above...Dated every night the rest of his leave and on his last day home he stood me up...Went out with the guys and did God knows what else and got drunk....Only guy who ever did this to me...Believe me, I was hot... He wrote me the next week...From the day I met him I have only had eyes for him...


----------



## RandomDude

My wife and I began as very close friends, and we just clicked from day one, ended up chatting for hours finding out we both have a lot in common. We went out frequently together since then, and I preferred her company to everyone else, even my ex.

Obviously, my ex was not very happy. And the strength of our relationship caused a lot of suspicions from my ex, my wife's family, our friends, etc -> who always wondered if we were always more then just friends, and that we shouldn't be together (even if we WERE just friends).

Ironically, it's the people who tried to pull us apart that got us together. It was her fighting spirit to stand by me regardless that develop the lovey dovey feelings on top of our already strong foundation of friendship.


----------



## heartsbeating

We'd met but not yet dated when we bumped into each other one night. It was a fleeting moment but left us both thinking about one another. He then arranged for us to meet the following weekend. In the mean-time a guy I'd briefly dated before, also phoned and asked to meet the same night at midnight at a club (when I was young and midnight seemed a reasonable time!) Needless to say, I never made it to see the other guy. My H and I were still dancing it up together elsewhere  

Our silly "we're a good match" moments definitely comes with our love of music and shared silliness that's usually reserved for the two of us. The early days when he'd put his boxer briefs on his head while folding laundry and I'd hide beside the bed and playfully spring up and scare the crap out of him. We'd end up in fits of laughter and sprawled across the clean laundry on the bed.


----------



## gaixiexie

We had an amazing conversation which lasted hours and had a lot in common, or so it seemed.


----------



## canduojiu

At that point, I knew she was someone special.


----------

